# CROWS WILL FOLLOW!!!!



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WENT THIS MORNING BEFORE THE "LITTLE" SNOWFALL WE HAD HERE IN EASTERN N.C. GOT PERMISSION YESTERDAY ON A NEW FARM CLOSE TO THE HOUSE; 500 ACRES. ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!! ON THE SECOND STAND I HEARD THE CROWS JUSTA MAKING A RACKET COMING CLOSER AND CLOSER, KNEW I COULDN'T GET UP AND TURN AROUND AND GIVE MY SELF AWAY. WATCHED BEST I COULD;; YOTE GOT ABOUT 40 YARDS AND STOPPED AND TURNED AROUND AND SO DID THOSE HOLLERING CROWS. IT'S LIKE THEY RAN INTO A GLASS WALL AND COULDN'T COME ANY CLOSER. "YEA"!!! LIKE THE WINDEX GLASS CLEANER COMMERCIAL.... :roll:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Why didnt you waste him?


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

HE WAS TO MY REAR; IN THE WOODS AND ALL I GOT WAS A GLIMPSE. THAT'S WHY I DIDN'T "WASTE"!!! HIM...


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ohhh, I got ya. Well when you hear those crows turn to the direction they are making the noise. Usually crows indicate a coyote making its way to you. Get turned around and get ready. Blue jays, ravens, crows, squirrels all will usually chatter if they see a coyote on its way in. Pay attention to the sounds and adjust accordingly. You'll get a shot next time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Watch those magpies too.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I meant to say those too, I forgot them. In the east where I hunt we dont have the magpies or ravens though, thats why I forgot. East guys listen for the crows, squirrels, blue jays, etc. Those west guys hear the ravens, magpies, crows, etc.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

fingerz42 said:


> I meant to say those too, I forgot them. In the east where I hunt we dont have the magpies or ravens though, thats why I forgot. East guys listen for the crows, squirrels, blue jays, etc. Those west guys hear the ravens, magpies, crows, etc.


the squirrels and jays will make noise when a yote is coming too?

kase


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, those gray squirrels will squall and the blue jays will too.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Squirrels and jays will also scold the heck out of you and make a roucous if they bust you. They have good eyes so keep a look out for them and don't let them give you away.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Fallguy, that is so true.


----------

